# About Power Driver Bonus: 87% acceptance rate



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I drove 50 hours until Sunday morning (3 AM) and have completed the 10 hours Peak Hours, then when I woke up this morning, got an email from Lyft about the daily summary & it says on the email that *" You've logged enough hours this week for a bonus, but your rate is too low to qualify. Raise up to 90% to claim your cash"
*
Then I scrolled down & saw the 87% acceptance rate, 134 rides, 4.92 ratings.

I did miss some requests last night, but due to that I was backing up parking my car & did not look at the phone and another one that I was paying attention driving & missed it. 
But there were 2 requests that I accepted showed that I missed them (because I tap the phone in the last seconds), but in the few seconds after that message saying I missed it, I actually got the requests & it promped me to the Waze navigation & I did complete those trips.

My questions:

-Can I still raise my acceptance rate to at least 90% or more by driving again today?

-Does it have to be 90% or more ONLY in the Peak Hours time, or as long as in the total Weekly Period? (I'm asking this because as I write this post, there is no more Peak Hours time for this week available but it is still Sunday afternoon so there are still time left for me to be driving on the same weekly period.

-Since I did not know how many exactly did I miss, how many minimum trips should I make today to raise it up to 90% or more?

Please advise, thank you guys!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

gietno said:


> I drove 50 hours until Sunday morning (3 AM) and have completed the 10 hours Peak Hours, then when I woke up this morning, got an email from Lyft about the daily summary & it says on the email that *" You've logged enough hours this week for a bonus, but your rate is too low to qualify. Raise up to 90% to claim your cash"
> *
> Then I scrolled down & saw the 87% acceptance rate, 134 rides, 4.92 ratings.
> 
> ...


Simple algebra problem. If you accept 46 trips today and miss no requests you will get to 90%.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, 46 trips in only less than 12 hours?
But at least I know now to qualify for the bonus the 90% or more acceptance is counted for the full weekly period, not just the Peak Hours, yes?


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Simple algebra problem. If you accept 46 trips today and miss no requests you will get to 90%.


You beat me to it on the Algebra, elelegido!

Based on 134 trips, you needed to accept 120 trips to be at 90%. It appears you accepted 116 trips, which is 87%.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think I missed that many to be honest with you, but i did get a lot of cancellation last night from passengers, which was not my fault (they requested then cancel right away).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

gietno said:


> But at least I know now to qualify for the bonus the 90% or more acceptance is counted for the full weekly period, not just the Peak Hours, yes?


I am not sure, but if there is a choice between two options, one of which is more advantageous to you / less advantageous to Lyft, and the other is less advantageous to you / more beneficial to Lyft, the odds are that the second will apply.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

You know what I do to game the system? Let's say you're really close to the bonus - maybe a few rides away from a 90% acceptance rate. Use a second phone, request a Lyft ride, and take a few phantom minimum fare rides. If you're at a few hundred dollars for the week, a few $6.50 rides is totally worth it. I've actually done this a couple times before.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

gietno said:


> I drove 50 hours until Sunday morning (3 AM) and have completed the 10 hours Peak Hours, then when I woke up this morning, got an email from Lyft about the daily summary & it says on the email that *" You've logged enough hours this week for a bonus, but your rate is too low to qualify. Raise up to 90% to claim your cash"
> *
> Then I scrolled down & saw the 87% acceptance rate, 134 rides, 4.92 ratings.
> 
> ...


I notice the lyft app you have to have the phone volume up I know sound funny but with uber you can have on vibrate and it still beeps like you alarm it will still go off if you have you phone on vibrate our at least does with the note 4.What city do you live in to get 134 lyfts damn that good which I could get that much where I live cause uber is terrible


----------



## Lyftaway (Dec 30, 2014)

First congrats on knocking out that many rides in a week. That's awesome!

looking at your numbers on your report, IIRC lyft will not tell you how many requests you had, but rather the number of rides completed. You report 134 with an 87% acceptance rate.

That means you left more than just "some requests". 134 / 0.87 = ~154 ride requests total. That's 22 ride requests you did not accept or cancelled without meeting the noshow criteria. If you accept 37 more rides, with a 100% acceptance rate and do not cancel any that do not meet no-show criteria, then you'll raise your acceptance rate to 89.5% (round to 90 if Lyft rounds). If Lyft does not round, then as noted above you would need to hit 46 rides ( (134+46)/(154+46), assuming 100% acceptance rate and not cancelling any rides that do not meet noshow criteria).


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm in San Francisco.

No, I don't think I missed as many as 22, here's the breakdown (day by day):

Mon to Tue: 97% (I think I missed 1 request)
Tue-Wed: 100%
Wed-Thu: 100%
Thu-Fri: 95% (I think I missed 1 or 2, no more than that)
Fri-Sat: 94% (I think I missed 2, no more than that)
Sat-Sun: 87% (This night was busy night & I got many second riders canceled on me while I was getting my 1st request. I missed prob. 2 or 3 (max) because too late to tap my screen to accept the ride as time goes expired. There is no way that I missed as many as 22 & I'm not a rookie about this (been with Uber about 1 year with 4.93 ratings).
Sun.: 100%

Total: 146 rides

I also checked my dashboard this morning & it shows 95% of the acceptance rate.
Does it mean that I will still get the 20% bonus?
How do we know if we get it? (This is my 1st week driving for Lyft)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I would be surprised if you did not


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

But be lucky you in California where rideshare is well know the rest of us have no choice but to drive for uber.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope so too. How do we know if we will get the bonus for sure? Just wait for the email about the earnings from Lyft or will it be notified separately about the bonus?

No, not really. Here in San Francisco a year ago & now days is so diff. Now there are lots of Uber & lyft drivers & it's not that easy like a year ago when I started driving for Uber. A lot of short rides too which not good for our cars.
By the way, I heard from my passenger who is also a Uber driver in Portland, OR, over there Uber drivers still can make easy $1,300/week. Now that is nice! (I don't know if this is true or not, but any local there may be can clarify?)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

email lyft support is the best way to find out you seem to meet the requirements but it's best to ask them


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

Will do, but I will wait first to see if Lyft will actually pay the 20% on my next deposit from them. Thanks!


KMANDERSON said:


> email lyft support is the best way to find out you seem to meet the requirements but it's best to ask them


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't see why you want get it but you know how these rideshare company's are they look for reason to not give it


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

is lyft as big is uber out there in california.You are lucky out than and you get sidecar which I had a change to drive for them


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

Lyft is not as big as Uber, but is also popular & will get enough request as long as you are in the city (SF), but outside SF (like East Bay & South Bay) Uber gets the nod.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I don't see why you want get it but you know how these rideshare company's are they look for reason to not give it


Yup, that is one reason why I'm so concern about it. We'll see...


----------



## txdriver (Mar 15, 2015)

gietno said:


> I'm in San Francisco.
> 
> No, I don't think I missed as many as 22, here's the breakdown (day by day):
> 
> ...


You will get your bonus. As long as your WEEKLY acceptance rate is above 90%, you will qualify. It will show up on your weekly statement tomorrow. You will see it there. If you don't see it in your weekly statement, you will not have it deposited to your account.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope so. Will update it tomorrow when I get the email. Thanks
!


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I got the email about earning summary & the 20% bonus showed up on the statement. Thanks guys!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm stupid and forget my algebra.

What's the exact formula we need to use to figure this out? Can you show some steps I can follow? 

In my case I had a crappy time of it yesterday and am at 80%/13 rides, so total of 16.25 rides. So they seem to round up at least.

So to get 90% I would have had to accept 14.625 rides. 

Now what do you do to solve for the total number of rides?


----------

